# Cleaning prep.



## Stevo90 (Jan 21, 2011)

Will be cleaning the new motor most of the day tomorrow and just want a few tips if possible.

In terms of the leather what do you guys recommend for cleaning both the front and back of the seats?

Also looks like the previous owner had some sort of sticker on the back window so has left a slight mark which can slightly be seen when the back window is moist. Best thing to get rid? Someone has suggested vinegar but i'm not so sure... lol

Help appreciated

Cheers


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I would just clean the seats with a damp clean cloth. However liquid leather would be better.

Wd-40 on the sticker, followed by soapy damp cloth finish with glass cleaner (for cars like auto glym or meguiars)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll probably get more answers if you posted this in the show'n'shine section but to answer anyway...

For leather cleaning see this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681&hilit=leather

For your sticker problem I would use lighter-fuel. It sounds like a disaster waiting to happen but trust me - just a tiny bit squirted onto some kitchen roll will remove any sticky residue. But before you try that just give it a quick go with some Auto glass cleaner as that might be good enough.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Meths is good for cleaning glass, it does not leave a residue!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Autoglym leather conditioner is quite good, it cleans and conditions at the same time, smells nice and leaves the seats with a nice semi-matt finish


----------



## Jman8J (Jun 21, 2010)

303 protectant or Einszett's vinyl protection is very good. Remember you're cleaning and conditioning the clearcoat on the leather. Rubbing in oils and feeds for animal skin will provide a short term look/feel of improvement but it's just riding on the surface.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Jman8J said:


> Rubbing in oils and feeds for animal skin will provide a short term look/feel of improvement but it's just riding on the surface.


As will any liquid product used for cleaning the seats, but most conditioners will at the very least leave a nice fresh smelling finish


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

All you need to clean it is a slightly damp cloth and light soap solution better natural, not perfumed and ph neutral, pears soap is a good soap to use on leather,
white spirit will get rid of the glue, then clean the glass as normal


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> All you need to clean it is a slightly damp cloth and light soap solution better natural, not perfumed and ph neutral, pears soap is a good soap to use on leather,
> white spirit will get rid of the glue, then clean the glass as normal


Never tried Pears soap but my shopping night tonight  so might get some - is it that good to put on leather seats then? how often did you / do you put it on your seats Dave?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

leenx said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > All you need to clean it is a slightly damp cloth and light soap solution better natural, not perfumed and ph neutral, pears soap is a good soap to use on leather,
> ...


With having a roadster,i clean them more in the summer than the winter, when i have the roof down i normally clean them every week,(its suprising how much dirt you get in the cab), although the car hardly gets used in the winter months ,every 4 weeks
if you do a search for pears soap, one member stated that is uncle(not sure but a relation of his) use to work in the leather shop at bentleys,and all they used was pears soap to clean the leather


----------



## Stevo90 (Jan 21, 2011)

Managed to get started on cleaning today, power-wash, shampoo, wash & dry then it started to rain so had to hold off on anything else and couldn't get the interior done so will have to be on the weekend now, took a couple of pictures whilst I could though.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Interesting - cheers Dave.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate, congrats on the new motor looking good, pity about the rain, just cleaned mine too and took it for a blast, roof down of course. I have used the misses nail varnish remover on stickers before then clean as normal [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

To keep on top of your leather I suggest the following, a wipe down with a warm damp cloth once a week. Every couple of months clean with either Gliptone GT12 or GT15, 12 is a stronger cleaner. Always apply a leather sealant not a conditioner on modern leather, something like LTT or Zirconite leather sealants will see you good ..


----------

